# ION - Mini PC von Nvidia



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2008)

Der ATOM von Intel ist ja für seinen sparsamen Umgang mit Energie bekannt, dass die Grafikeinheit des von Intel verwendeten Chipsatzes mehr als "Schwachbrüstig" ist, ist auch schon länger bekannt.

NVidia präsentiert nun als Projekt ION die Kombination des INTEL Atom mit einem Hauseigenen Chipsatz mit integrierter GForce 9400 Grafik, welcher mit 13W Verbrauch auch nicht mehr Energie als der Intelchipsatz verbrauchen soll.

Dank des leistungsstarken GForce 9400 Chipsatzes ist es nun möglich, auch HD Material mit solch einem Minirechner abzuspielen, und auch das Spielen selbst soll durchaus möglich sein.
Es wurde eine Demonstration von COD4 auf der ION BOX gezeigt, welches auf mittleren Details und bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 beachtliche 30Fps zeigte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das vorgezeigte Gerät, welches mit einer Pico ITX Platine bestückt ist und ca 10x7,2cm Groß ist wurde in Santa Clara entwickelt und wird als Referenzlyout an OEM's weitergegeben.

*Daten:*
GForce 9400 Chipsatz (Codename MCP97)
7x USB 2.0
2x eSATA
8Kanal Audio
S/P-Dif
VGA
HDMI
DVI
--> 2 Monitorausgänge parallel benutzbar


Der HDMI Ausgang und auch S/P-DIF eignen sich hervoragend für den Einsatz als MEDIA CENTER, bei der Vorführung in München wurde der Film "BATMAN - The Dark Knight" als Blue Ray gezeigt, welcher auf einem 22" Monitor bei einer CPU Last von ~20-30% flüssig lief.

Nvidia sieht sein Produkt als Basis für NETBOOKS, NETTOPS und auch als MEDIACENTER 

Informationen zum PREIS:



> *
> PC WORLD:*
> All right, here are the big questions: How long before we can lay hands on computers using this configuration? As soon as next June, according to Ragones. And how much could it add to the price of current netbooks? Not much. "At most," he says, "it would tack a $50 premium onto the price." But that $50 could make a world of difference between what a netbook can do now and what it will do in a couple months.


Quelle:
Projekt "Ion": Nvidias Mini-PC mit Atom und GeForce-Chipsatz - Golem.de
nVidia's Ion Turbocharges Intel's Atom - PC World
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,670853/News/Nvidia_Ion-_Intels_Atom_mit_Geforce_9400M_kombiniert/

Nun auch auf der MAIN : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,670853/News/Nividia_Ion-_Intels_Atom_mit_Geforce_9400M_kombiniert/


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Dezember 2008)

super von NV da haben sie sich intels schwache Grafik zu nutze gemacht und das lütte ding hat auch noch 30fps in CoD4 die leistung des kleinen ist echt gut
wenn man jetzt noch einen preis bekommen würde, wäre das echt nett
vllt hol ich mir gar kein highEndsys, sondern son kleines sys


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (17. Dezember 2008)

Sieht richtig Interessant aus, irgendwie hätt ich bock auf so ein Gerät, sind Preis schon bekannt?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Dezember 2008)

wenn man son ding für 250€ bekommt ises schon gekauft
kann man gut uzum surfen usw benutzen


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Das würde ich als Multimedia Station verwenden...wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2008)

Update --> Preisvorstellungen, Release


----------



## STSLeon (17. Dezember 2008)

Find ich gut das Gerät. gefällt mir aufgrund der zahlreichen Anschlüsse und der Power besser als die EEE-Desktop Rechner. Wenn man jetzt noch ein DVD-Laufwerk und / oder eine externe Festplatte dranhängt hat man eine kompletten HDCP für sehr wenig Geld, den man auch sehr gut im Regal verschwinden lassen kann.


----------



## DerZeitgeist (17. Dezember 2008)

jap muss auch sagen das mit das teil sehr gut gefällt

sehe auch die stärke im wohnzimmer!!! evtl. dann noch eine tv-karte drann und fertig... 

denke das teil dürfte max. 150€ kosten... zumindest währe das meine schmerzgrenze^^


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Dezember 2008)

find ich auf den ersten blick erstmal 
klasse^^
interessant wäre es zum modden und
als lanrechner^^ das ding ist ja so schön 
klein


----------



## Biosman (17. Dezember 2008)

WOW!!! Find ich echt sexy das teil! Also ich denke mal der Preis liegt so bei 200-300 Euro. Sollte das teil in dieser Preisklasse landen werde ich mir auf jedenfall einen kaufen! Günstiger wäre natürlich besser


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, 200-300€ würde ich ein bisschen viel finden, weil bis dahin wieder die Notebooks in der Preisklasse ordentlich aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Mangels Erweiterungsslot halte ich das Teil für nicht alzu brauchbar.


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist da keine Festplatte drin...also die Kosten für eine externe Lösung auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2008)

update: nun auch auf der MAIN


----------



## Falb (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Ding ist so genial!
Aber es hat nur genau einen Haken, welcher den Einsatz in meinem Wohnzimmer verhindern wird 

Es fehlt schlichtweg ein PCI Slot für die TV Karte...

Naja mal abwarten, eventuell ändert ja ein Anbieter das Design etwas ab und packt nen PCI Slot bei, währe sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## Falb (18. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist da keine Festplatte drin...also die Kosten für eine externe Lösung auch nicht vergessen.



Das Blue Ray Laufwerk ebenfalls nicht vergessen


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2008)

Na hoffentlich läuft der stabiler als ein NForce 680 ... :p


----------



## klefreak (18. Dezember 2008)

Falb schrieb:


> Das Ding ist so genial!
> Aber es hat nur genau einen Haken, welcher den Einsatz in meinem Wohnzimmer verhindern wird
> 
> Es fehlt schlichtweg ein PCI Slot für die TV Karte...
> ...



nimm doch einfach eine USB Tvkarte??

lg Klemens


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Dezember 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach eine USB Tvkarte??
> 
> lg Klemens



Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht. ^^


Interessantes Gerät, Erweiterungssteckplätze würden nur wenig Sinn machen imo bei dem CPU.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (19. Dezember 2008)

Würde das Ding gegen meinen aktuellen PC tauschen^^
Ne ehrlich son Minigehäuse ist schon toll.


----------



## Hatuja (19. Dezember 2008)

> Daten:
> GForce 9400 Chipsatz (Codename MCP97)
> 7x USB 2.0
> 2x eSATA
> ...



Nicht mal ein LAN anschluss?
Also für max. 150€ würde ich einen Kauf in erwägung ziehen, wenn es einen LAN Port hätte.

Edit:
Ok, sehe grad, dass das teil doch ein Lan-Port hat, sieht man auch auf den Bildern auf der pcgh Seite.
Dann bin ich ja mal auf den Preis gespannt!


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Dezember 2008)

find das teil auch echt geil.
also wenn der preis stimmt, kann man aus dem kleinen ding einen super mod pc für multimedia bauen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

PC für die Hosentasche sag ich da nur.


----------



## renba (19. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> find das teil auch echt geil.
> also wenn der preis stimmt, kann man aus dem kleinen ding einen super mod pc für multimedia bauen.


 

Genau, seh ich auch so und desshalb hab ich mir ein altes G4 Cube Gehäuse gekauft und werde es darin einbauen. 
Vielleicht gibts ein Tagebuch oder so


ERen


----------



## Biosman (19. Dezember 2008)

p.s Lan Port ist aber dranne, neben dem Monitor anschluss


----------



## dot (19. Dezember 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> p.s Lan Port ist aber dranne, neben dem Monitor anschluss



Vermutlich links neben dem DVI Ausgang?
So etwas als Router/Server mit externen Festplatten & Co waere interessant. Dieser Fertigkram den man so kaufen kann, hat doch einfach zu wenig Spielereien


----------



## strider11f (20. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, im Netbook für 299€ wäre das ganz nett.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2008)

strider11f schrieb:


> Hmm, im Netbook für 299€ wäre das ganz nett.


im netbook und dann noch für 299€, da kannste aber lange warten, es sei den du baust dir dein eigenes

als lütter server ist das ding echt geil, wenn das NV zeichen da auch druff ist wenn das in serie geht, damit sieht das teil voll krass aus


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Dezember 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> im netbook und dann noch für 299€, da kannste aber lange warten, es sei den du baust dir dein eigenes
> 
> als lütter server ist das ding echt geil, wenn das NV zeichen da auch druff ist wenn das in serie geht, damit sieht das teil voll krass aus


Ist eben alles eine Frage der Vermarktung.


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Ist bestimmt nett, wenn man das kleine Ding dann aufm Schreibtisch als Server hat.


----------



## renba (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich INTEL weigert, dass Nvidia seinen Chisatz mit dem ATOM kombiniert. 
Schluss bevor es überhaupt in Produktion geht. Schade eigentlich...


Update:

27.12.2008, 17:57 
*Intel vs. Nvidia Teil 2*
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Ion-Plattform scheint doch gesichert[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]Wir berichteten über den vermeintlichen Zwist zwischen Intel und Nvidia bezüglich der Ion-Plattform. Bill Calder von Intel sagte nun: "Es gibt nichts das Anbieter davon abhält die Ion-Plattform zu verwenden. Wir verkaufen den Atom als einzelnen Prozessor oder im Paket mit dem Chipset." Inwiefern Intel diese Aussagen wahr macht ist noch offen. Für den Anwender wäre ein breiteres Angebot sicher zu begrüßen.[/FONT]


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

Der übliche Dummlatsch seitens der Hersteller.
Einfach abwarten und Bier trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MB-present (27. Dezember 2008)

Nettes gerät  nja für Festplatten und DVd/BlueRay kann man ja den einen internen S-ATA und die beiden e-SATA plätzte nehmen und wenn sogar zocken geht iss doch richtig geil XD

mann müsste vllt nurnoch den lüfter gegen was warscheinlich leiseres austauschen (und ich würde noch nen kleine Gehause selber baun um HDD und Laufwerke intern verbauen zu können ^^, und fertig wäre mein HTPC) 

mfg


----------



## renba (28. Dezember 2008)

MB-present schrieb:


> mann müsste vllt nurnoch den lüfter gegen was warscheinlich leiseres austauschen (und ich würde noch nen kleine Gehause selber baun um HDD und Laufwerke intern verbauen zu können ^^, und fertig wäre mein HTPC)
> 
> mfg


 
Genau das möchte ich auch


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Dezember 2008)

Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine gescheite Soundkarte (_gescheit_). Ansonsten Externe Festplatte/DVD ROM dran, WLAN Stick und Linux drauf (Treiber vorhanden?). Das wäre genial.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Man das wär was für meinen Vater,dann kann er seine HD´s drauf abspielen und sogar Tomb Raider zocken^^


----------



## gettohomie (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es nur lustig das die nb einen Riesen kühler und Lüfter braucht aber der CPU selber nur einen Kleinen kühler ohne lüfter besitzt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man das wär was für meinen Vater,dann kann er seine HD´s drauf abspielen und sogar Tomb Raider zocken^^


Was, schaut der sich auch deine Filme mit den tollen Dialogen in HD Qualität an?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ne,der hat seine eigene Collection^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ne,der hat seine eigene Collection^^


Hat er auch so viele Filme mit den tollen Dialogen wie du?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Nein,er hat noch 70 mehr^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Nein,er hat noch 70 mehr^^


Kannst doch bei ihm mitgucken...


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine Eltern leben getrennt


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Aber nochmal @ topic,aber ich muss ernsthaft zugeben ,das mich das kleine Teil reizt,so als HTPC nicht schlecht,außerdem kann ich damit sogar alte games zocken^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal @ topic,aber ich muss ernsthaft zugeben ,das mich das kleine Teil reizt,so als HTPC nicht schlecht,außerdem kann ich damit sogar alte games zocken^^


Ich lehne im Allgemeinen alles ab wo Intel bzw. Nvidia drauf steht oder drin ist... 
Beides in zusammen ist ja noch schlimmer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm,ich bin ja kein Fanboy,ich bevorzuge nur halt die guten Marken


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> hmm,ich bin ja kein Fanboy,ich bevorzuge nur halt die guten Marken


Also AMD und ATI.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

So is es


----------



## renba (29. Dezember 2008)

@ATIFan22
@BeachBoy08

eure Plauderei passt nicht so in diesen Thread


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm,Beachi findest du ,das wir offtopic waren??


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> hmm,Beachi findest du ,das wir offtopic waren??


Nö, wir haben ja Intel und Nvidia erwähnt also kann es so Offtopic auch nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

Genau,außerdem is doch hier iwie alles Rumpelkammer

Ja nochmal auf das Gespräch zurückzukommen,also wenn das board unter 75€ kostet würde es sich durchaus lohnen!
Auch wenn ich dann auf gewohnte AMD Qualität verzichten muss


----------



## GlockRoXx (29. Dezember 2008)

Viel zu klein das Teil, geht zu schnell verloren 

Aber ist schon erstaunlich, wie klein die Technik heute schon ist...


----------



## Aley (30. Dezember 2008)

geiL


----------



## MiTx (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde meinen HTPC sofort gegen eine Maschine nach ION Spezifikation tauschen. Reicht dicke für HD Inhalte, verbraucht weniger, als meine Kaffeemaschine und sollte eigentlich komplett lautlos zu kühlen sein. Jetzt ist nur noch der Preis die große Frage


----------



## TheJudge (2. Januar 2009)

Is auf jeden Fall ne nette Sache... habe mir letztens auch von Elitegroup ein Nettob mit 30 GB SSD geholt für 250 EUR. Hat zwar nur den Intel Grafikchip aber Serious Sam Second Encounter, Medal of Honor (ältere Teile) z.B. laufen auch. Aber ich nutze es hauptsächlich als Mediaserver fürs Wohnzimmer oder ab und an mal Poker spielen


----------



## renba (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.viddler.com/player/e0baddff/


Hier stellt es der Typ von Nvidia auf der CES vor und man sieht auch wo der zweite 
SATA-Anschluss ist.


----------



## hötzi (13. Januar 2009)

nVidia Ion: GeForce 9400 vdechne Atomu nový ?ivot - ?iv?.cz

achtung tschechisch! (ton abstellen  )

zeigt einige impressionen,screens u. das teil im laufenden betrieb (z.b. video,cod4)


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

Schicke Sache. Wenns den nur zu kaufen gaebe.


----------



## hötzi (13. Januar 2009)

naja bis märz sollen laut nvidia die ersten modelle den handel erreichen.

die bisher gezeigte "blackbox" ist ja eher als prototyp zusehen.bin mal gespannt was da schlußendlich auf uns zukommt,potential auf dem markt hat es jedenfalls.


----------



## tr0nje (14. Januar 2009)

Das Ding brauch ich. :>


----------



## renba (16. Januar 2009)

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn alle Anschlüsse auf einer Seite wären?


----------



## klefreak (16. Januar 2009)

erenba schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser, wenn alle Anschlüsse auf einer Seite wären?



besser schon, aber das gerät wäre dann vom layout her nicht schaffbar denke ich

mfg Klemens


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an,außerdem will man halt mit allen Mitteln versuchen,das Teil möglichst kompakt zuhalten,da muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## TMX (16. Januar 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich lehne im Allgemeinen alles ab wo Intel bzw. Nvidia drauf steht oder drin ist...
> Beides in zusammen ist ja noch schlimmer.



Minus mal minus gleich plus. 

Schafft der kleine Lüfter es, alles kühl zu halten? 
Und kann man im BIOS noch undervolten?

Wenn bei beiden "Ja", dann ist das wirklich interessant.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Naja,nich schlecht,aber mich würde mal der Stromverbrauch von dem Teil interessieren ,also mit  meinem Athlon und IGP komm ich im Idle auf etwas über 60 Watt


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2009)

TMX schrieb:


> Minus mal minus gleich plus.
> 
> Schafft der kleine Lüfter es, alles kühl zu halten?
> Und kann man im BIOS noch undervolten?
> ...



Die Frage ist: Wie laut ist der Lüfter?


----------



## TMX (17. Januar 2009)

Beides sehr interessant. 

Wenn man den Chipsatz gut Undervolten kann, wird der Lüfter vielleicht überflüssig oder man kann ihn auf 7V runterregeln.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Januar 2009)

für 300euro... ne überlegung wert da kauf ich mir doch lieber son teil kann man ja auch mal zocken , als ne xbox,naja mal auf benchmarks warten


----------



## S_Fischer (18. Januar 2009)

Passt in das ding eigentlich noch ne 2,5zoll festplatte, dann wäre es ja ein vollwertiger rechner halt ohne laufwerk


----------



## amdintel (19. Januar 2009)

naja wirklich um hauen tut mich das Gerät nicht,
da ziehe ich lieber ein Strom Sparendes Notebook mit 
einer Core CPU klar vor


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> Passt in das ding eigentlich noch ne 2,5zoll festplatte, dann wäre es ja ein vollwertiger rechner halt ohne laufwerk



Irgendwo habe ich Bilder mit eingebauter Festplatte gesehen.


----------



## dam_j (19. Januar 2009)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich "genauerer" Termine und Preise ??

Kann´s kaum erwarten das Ding gegen meinen Server auszutauschen


----------



## MiTx (19. Januar 2009)

warte bis spätestens nach der CeBit...


----------



## Thornscape (21. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich auch drauf. Erst hatte ich was von Sommer 2009 gelesen, und jetzt erst vor einiger Zeit was von März.
Eine eingebaute 2,5"-Festplatte gibt es übrigens im Gehäuse, erreichbar von der Unterseite.


----------



## terorkrümel (23. Januar 2009)

*gg
Das wird dann mein pc 
Da ich mir die Test auf NV schon angesehen habe, bin ich doch sehr erstaunt was alles in so ein kleines Moppet reinpast...

MFG Terorkrümel


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich will mal die Test außerhalb der Hersteller abwarten,dann sehen wir was das Teil wirklich auf den Kasten hat,aber da ich nen Media PC will  ,müsst ich mir das auch nochmal genauer anschauen


----------



## NCphalon (24. Januar 2009)

naja die 9400er grafik eignet sich ja schon zum flüssigen wiedergeben von HD material... externes bluray laufwerk, DVI->HDMI adapter un ggf. noch ne große externe festplatte un ma hat das perfekte mediacenter... wobei ich ma gespannt bin was aus AMDs "Neo" wird...


----------



## juliannmn (25. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> naja die 9400er grafik eignet sich ja schon zum flüssigen wiedergeben von HD material... externes bluray laufwerk, DVI->HDMI adapter un ggf. noch ne große externe festplatte un ma hat das perfekte mediacenter... wobei ich ma gespannt bin was aus AMDs "Neo" wird...



Aber ich finde das ganze mit externen Geräten laufen zu lassen ist ja auch irgendwie sinnlos, dann ist es ja doch wieder doppelt bis dreimal so groß!


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2009)

juliannmn schrieb:


> Aber ich finde das ganze mit externen Geräten laufen zu lassen ist ja auch irgendwie sinnlos, dann ist es ja doch wieder doppelt bis dreimal so groß!




es kann durchaus sein, dass die finalen Geräte eine ganz andere Verpackung bekommen, so das dann auch ein slimDVD ,... platz hätte

mfg Klemens


----------



## gettohomie (26. Januar 2009)

echt ein kleines Notebook laufwerk wäre Perfekt noch das braucht ja nicht viel platz


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

Das Laufwerk waere groesser als der PC (LxB). Ich finde das teil gut wie es ist, wenn es nur endlich zu kaufen gaebe.


----------



## MiTx (29. Januar 2009)

laut NVidia: Ende Q2, Anfang Q3 2009


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2009)

JohnnyKatapultski schrieb:


> laut NVidia: Ende Q2, Anfang Q3 2009



Das glaun ich erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## MiTx (31. Januar 2009)

wart doch einfach mal die CeBit ab


----------



## Modstar (4. Februar 2009)

hmm, spitzen Teil! 
Auf jedenfall sollte in das Gehäuse ne grüne Led die dann aus dem Logo herausleuchtet^^
Wenn das in nen 5,25 Schacht passt dann weiss ich schon wo es hinkommt....
....und wenn es nicht passt nehme ich es für Lan´s und im Wohnzimmer! *freu*
mfg


----------



## der_flamur (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, das so ein ding doch etwas für mich ist zumindest wenn es dieses gerät mit der dualcoreversion vom Atom reinkommt


----------



## core-in-spring (8. Februar 2009)

dam_j schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich "genauerer" Termine und Preise ??
> 
> Kann´s kaum erwarten das Ding gegen meinen Server auszutauschen


Preis soll 50 - 100€ über Standard Atom-Mainboards liegen...


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2009)

core-in-spring schrieb:


> Preis soll 50 - 100€ über Standard Atom-Mainboards liegen...




Fuer den Preis kauf ich einen.


----------



## renba (9. Februar 2009)

core-in-spring schrieb:


> Preis soll 50 - 100€ über Standard Atom-Mainboards liegen...


 

Wenn es wirklich stimmt... WOW aber ob das wirklich stimmt


Und wegen dem Laufwerk etc.

Das Gehäuse müssen die Hersteller wie HP oder ACER nicht übernehmen, sie könnten es rein theoretisch in einen Big Tower pflanzen.


----------



## Cheater (10. Februar 2009)

weiß einer von euch ob auch ne Dual Core Variante geplant ist?

Wenn aj wird der rechner verkauft und ich hol mir son ding


----------



## terorkrümel (10. Februar 2009)

Ja es ist die Dual Core Variante.
Verbaut ist ein Intel Atom 330 @ 2* 1,6GHz

MFG Terorkrümel


----------



## DerZeitgeist (11. Februar 2009)

mit ht also sogar 4 logische prozzis....


----------



## feivel (11. Februar 2009)

mit fullhd darstellung in flüssig eine sinnvolle mediapc alternative...


----------



## Cheater (11. Februar 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> Ja es ist die Dual Core Variante.
> Verbaut ist ein Intel Atom 330 @ 2* 1,6GHz
> 
> MFG Terorkrümel



ok thx 

irgendwie hätt ich gern son ding in dem nVidia gehäuse. Ich find das sieht so schon extrem geil aus!


----------



## Thornscape (11. Februar 2009)

Jabb, bin ich deiner Meinung. Über die Positionierung der Anschlüsse kann man sich streiten, aber es sollte klar sein, dass man bei einem so riesigen Formfaktor auch Kompromisse eingehen muss.
Wäre das ganze so verfügbar, würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Cheater (24. Februar 2009)

*Totengräber spiel*

also ich habe heute den ersten test auf notebookjournal finden können. falls es wen interressiert.

Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - HandsOn Test: Nvidia ION Plattform


----------



## CrazyBanana (24. Februar 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus und ist stärker als mein PC


----------



## Nef (27. Februar 2009)

Früher war n hub so groß, nun is es ein mini pc, schon toll 

ich rechne auch mit preisen zwischen 200 und 300 euro


----------



## gettohomie (2. März 2009)

den würde ich als Media center nehmen . was nur mist ist das keine HDD drin ist und kein W-lan


----------



## NocternalPredator (2. März 2009)

Die HDD sitzt unter dem Mainboard.

Edit:
*** Ion reference platform" - Techreport.com[/url]
"NVIDIA's Ion 'Cannon' Lock and Loaded!" - HardwareZone.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (4. März 2009)

echt ??? eine SSD oder ?

wieviel hat die ?


----------



## Bucklew (4. März 2009)

gettohomie schrieb:


> echt ??? eine SSD oder ?
> 
> wieviel hat die ?


ist ne stinknormale 2,5" hdd


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

Nett aber seh den Nutzen nicht ganz wenn man dafür genauso ein Netbook nutzen kann, da kann ich auch einen Monitor, Tastatur, Maus etc extern anschließen und hätte damit so ziemlich das Gleiche.


----------



## klefreak (11. März 2009)

exepc schrieb:


> Nett aber seh den Nutzen nicht ganz wenn man dafür genauso ein Netbook nutzen kann, da kann ich auch einen Monitor, Tastatur, Maus etc extern anschließen und hätte damit so ziemlich das Gleiche.




nur dass ein Netbook nicht die Leistung bringt  (der Nvidia Grafikchip ist da bedeutend besser als das intelzeugs  )

mfg Klemens


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

exepc schrieb:


> Nett aber seh den Nutzen nicht ganz wenn man dafür genauso ein Netbook nutzen kann, da kann ich auch einen Monitor, Tastatur, Maus etc extern anschließen und hätte damit so ziemlich das Gleiche.



Du hast 'ne anständige Grafikeinheit, die auch noch einige Arbeit von der CPU abnehmen könnte, zum Beispiel beim dekodieren von Videos, aber auch andere Dinge sind möglich.

Die Intel Grafiklösungen sind einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht -- kein Vergleich zu den AMD und nVidia Chips.


----------



## riedochs (12. März 2009)

Hat aber einen Vorteil: Da funzt gut unter Linux weil die anderen, insbesondere ATI einfach nicht in der Lage sind vernuenftige Treiber zu liefern.


----------



## gettohomie (12. März 2009)

den würde ich als media center nehmen und als LAN-BOx


----------



## Alexthemafioso (13. März 2009)

Gefällt mir wenn das ding .mit Atom dual core kommt hol ich mir einen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2009)

Zur Sicherheit: Als Backup der PCGH-Hintergrundartikel

Nvidia Ion: Intels Atom mit Geforce 9400 kombiniert - Nvidia Ion, Geforce 9400, Intel Atom


----------



## x2K (12. April 2009)

Der Chipsatz und der Atom würden sich als Digital Receiver  gut machen  ein Linux  mit Enigma oberfläche  und  ein austauschbares tuner Modul für Kabel oder Satelit  dazu noch  ein sata port für ne festplatte und ne ir schnittstelle sowie ein Camd slot   das ganze nicht zu teuer- -BUM! der Dbox2 Nachfolger ist geboren 
oder einfach nur als Homeserver im keller


----------



## hexe (13. April 2009)

Noch is mir das nix, aber mit Dual-Atom,eSATA-, IR-Port und die Kiste wird gekauft.


----------



## x2K (14. April 2009)

hexe schrieb:


> Noch is mir das nix, aber mit Dual-Atom,eSATA-, IR-Port und die Kiste wird gekauft.


das ding wurde entwickelt dammit es wenig strom verbraucht wo ist da bitteschön der sinn zwei kerne zu benutzen???


----------



## Massive (15. April 2009)

LINK

Schon gelesen?

Für mich bleibt hier aber noch die Frage, wie man da AC3 oder DTS rausbekommt


----------



## x2K (16. April 2009)

genau so wie aus jedem andere gerät auch  ein chip auf das mb löten  und fertig  oder in dem chipsatz ist die funktion bereits enthalten


----------



## Massive (17. April 2009)

Und jetzt nochmal qualifizierte Antworten. 

Digitaler Sound nur über HDMI? Kenne das nur von ATI...
Oder wird es doch noch ein SPDIF-Ausgang geben, oder gar Coax?


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. April 2009)

Wenn das Ding jetz auch noch um die 250€ kostet kauf ich's mir, das is schon beachtlich für son kleines Ding^^
Und zum Mitnehmen isses doch super wenn man dann auch noch zocken kann..
Außerdem hat's ja viele Anschlüsse..

Is da dann auch schon der mit 2,0GHz - Prozessor drin??
Und wenn'se dann auch noch 2 GB RAM drin versteckt haben ;D dann würd ich vllt. nochn bissl mehr hingeben^^
bis 320€ ... wieso nich? Für nen ganzen PC, der Strom spart, leistungsfähig is und auch noch zum Mitnehmen im Gewicht nich auffällt^^


----------



## Massive (17. April 2009)

Schau doch mal in den Link, den ich gepostet hatte.

Atom 230 - 1,6GHz
2 GB DDR2
Nvidia 9400M
HD-Audio
2,5" HDD 160GB
Preis 299€

Bleibt immer noch meine Frage, wie man an digitalen Sound kommt


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. April 2009)

ah ok danke... ich frage mich nur warum sie nicht den leistungsstärksten ATOM verbaut haben

Im Prinzip muss ich mir dann nur das Ding unter die Arme klemme und den Monitor oder?^^


----------



## Massive (17. April 2009)

Atom Single vs Dualcore

Das dürfte deine Frage beantworten.

Ja unterm Arm klemmen, zum Kumpel mit nem Flachbild-Glotze...fertig 

PS: habe HIER noch Infos zur Referenz-Box von der Startseite gefunden. kann man ggf noch einfügen

UND an der Referenz-Box ist ein optischer Ausgang, warum am Acer nicht ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. April 2009)

Ja da steht doch nur das der einkerner dem 2-Kerner dicht auf den Fersen ist^^


----------



## pixelflair (17. April 2009)

Hm, 299€ is mir dann doch iwie zu teuer, auch wenn das ding und die ausmaße natürlich super wäre für mein kommenden htpc. aber da krieg ich doch mehr leistung, könnte es nur verstehen für richtigen platzmangel bzw. man es ständig iwo hinnehmen muss (z.b. in uniräumen oder so, jeder mitarbeiter bekommt son ding statt nen laptop xD )


----------



## Massive (17. April 2009)

Bleibt abzuwarten, was der Dualcore kosten wird, bzw Aufschlag. Ob sich das dann auch wirklich lohnt... und welche Anwendungen dann fahren will.
Nutzen/Kostenrechnung.
Ich denke aber, wenn der ION einschlagen wird, kommt auch bald der Atom 330 auf ION


----------



## icykante (17. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

man kann es schon für 299,- vorbestellen. Weicht vom Referenzmodell ab.

Acer Aspire R3600 REVO Nettop Atom N230, nVidia ION, 2GB, 160GB, VHP - t-online.de Shop

Gruss
Icykante


----------



## x2K (17. April 2009)

Massive schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal qualifizierte Antworten.
> 
> Digitaler Sound nur über HDMI? Kenne das nur von ATI...
> Oder wird es doch noch ein SPDIF-Ausgang geben, oder gar Coax?



Frag erstmal Qualifiziert bevor du meckerst.....

Der SPDIF Layer  ist bei HDMI lediglich integriert  es ist volkommen latte was man für Anschlüsse verwendet solane das signal klar übertragen wird



> Bleibt abzuwarten, was der Dualcore kosten wird, bzw Aufschlag. Ob sich das dann auch wirklich lohnt... und welche Anwendungen dann fahren will.
> Nutzen/Kostenrechnung.
> Ich denke aber, wenn der ION einschlagen wird, kommt auch bald der Atom 330 auf ION


Was habt ihr eigendlich immer alle mit euern Dualcore Prozessoren  der Atom wurde entwickelt dammit man eine Plattform hat die wenig Strom verbraucht also wäre es hirnrissig gleich mal 2 davon zu verbauen 
Es würde übrigens mehr sinn machen  anständige programme zu verwenden  als dauernd die Rechenleistung hoch zu schrauben  besonders da nicht wo sie nicht benötigt wird für Multimedia anwendungen macht ein angepasster Chipsatz mehr sinn als  blanke Rechenleistung  (133MHz reichen locker aus)
und zum Spielen Kauft man sich nen anständigen PC 
als Homeserver reicht der Atom auch aus  (ein Privates Netzwerk Management geht auch mit einem 400MHz P2 +256MB RAM)

Kann mir also mal irgendwer erklären wie man auf so einen schwachsinn kommt?


----------



## Massive (17. April 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Frag erstmal Qualifiziert bevor du meckerst.....
> 
> Der SPDIF Layer  ist bei HDMI lediglich integriert  es ist volkommen latte was man für Anschlüsse verwendet solane das signal klar übertragen wird
> 
> ...




Ruhig Brauner, es hat dir keiner was getan.
Meine Frage bezog aber genau auf die Schnittstelle, da das Referenzmodell eine optischen Ausgang hat und der Acer (siehe meinen Link) offenbar keinen hat. Daher ist die Frage doch berechtigt.

Zum Dualcore, der verbraucht gerade mal 4W mehr, macht also den Kohl nicht fett, allerdings sehe ich auch "noch" keinen Vorteil mit 2 Kernen. Da kommt es auf die Verwendung an. Siehe meinen 2. Link, der ja hauptsächlich synthetische Benches enthält, ist nicht besonders aussagekräftig. ABER da Nvidia mit dem Chipsatz auch Gamer ansprechen will, ist auch wieder diese Frage berechtigt, ob ein Dualcore sich bemerkbar hervorhebt.
Als HTPC braucht man sicher keinen Dualcore, als Konsolenersatz wohl eher.


----------



## x2K (18. April 2009)

also die digital leitung selber  sind nur 2 pole  SPDIF  und integriert in HDMI 
Für den Optischen ausgang wird das signal in der buchse konvertiert   eventuell mit einem rückkanal  
würde dann 4 pole ergeben   je nach bauart kommt  noch eine stromversorgung dazu fertig
 tut  mir leid wenn das etwas forsch geklungen hat  

aber trozdehm  ein atom zum spielen???  villeicht als server  oder für diese kommende Stream gaming geschichte   es macht in meinen augen keinen sinn 
konsolen spiele wurden gezielt auf eine fesste hardware entwickelt siehe PS2  dabei ist die hardware immer gleich und kann softwareseitig optimal angesorochen werden 
das ist beim pc mit den unendlichen hardware variationen  so nicht möglich 
wenn ein atom system zur konsole wird ist die tür offen für tausende von konsolen variationen  und dammit dieser software vorteil futsch    (wurde  der atom nicht eigendlich für die netbooks entwickelt?)  ich selber  warte erstmal ab was  sich da noch tut  villeicht kann ich im sommer meinen alten 1,2GHZ Duron Server ablösen 110Watt sind etwas zuviel   nen pico ATX board und nen alter Sat Receiver mit viel freizeit  sollten ausreichen


----------



## rocc (19. April 2009)

-------


----------



## Mikolai (19. April 2009)

nett....so einf teil könnt ich mir schon gut vorstellen


----------



## Massive (20. April 2009)

Das HIER klingt auch sehr interessant, grade für Bastler.

Zu meiner Zufriedenheit bieten diese Board optischen und koaxialen Sound-Ausgang


----------



## MiTx (20. April 2009)

jetzt muss ich das nur noch irgendwo bestellen können -.-


----------



## Massive (20. April 2009)

Was genau meinst du jetzt?

Den Acer kann man bei Alternate oder T-Online-Shop bestellen, sonst guck bei Geizhals


----------



## Seppelchen (20. April 2009)

Er meint sicherlich das von dir verlinke "Board". 
Ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf, mit so einem Board ein Blu Ray, Radio, Mp3, Video, Streaming System zu bauen, in einem super flachen Gehäuse 
Ob ich damit auch TV schauen und aufnehmen will, weiß ich noch nicht. Hierfür müsste man dann eine USB TV-Karte verwenden. Oder hat jemand eine andere Lösung?


----------



## MiTx (20. April 2009)

ich meine natürlich das zotac board...


----------



## Massive (20. April 2009)

Aso, da im Link ja momentan nur von Yen gesprochen wird, dauert das sicherlich noch bis Europa dran ist.

Ich werde einen USB-DVB-T Stick verwenden, habe eh kein Kabel oder Sat...


----------



## Seppelchen (20. April 2009)

Da stand doch auch was von €  Naja bei mir dauert es eh noch, jetzt muss erstmal fertig studiert werden, dann geht es ein bisschen auf die Reise. Und danach muss ich erstmal einen Job finden, damit ich mir auch den passenden Fernseher für das board kaufen kann.
Man was für Pläne


----------



## ogakul93 (21. April 2009)

wann kommt das als netbook?

hab mal gelesen april 09.. doch wird wohl nix


----------



## legacyofart (21. April 2009)

Wenn ich irgendwann mir mal ein Mediacenter zulegen werden, dann wird es so eins


----------



## MaJu1337 (21. April 2009)

wenn der preis stimmt würde ich es mir auch holen.
damit kann man auch bespielsweisse klassiker wie battlefield, c&c ode cs drauf spielen


----------



## x2K (21. April 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich boards für den atom die  nur das nötigste drauf haben??
lan  sata und villeicht nen usb port  mus nix besonderes können  nur keinen strom verbrauchen und billig sein


----------



## Massive (21. April 2009)

meinst du sowas hier: LINK

besonders meine ich die Essential Serie mit Atom


----------



## freakywilli3 (21. April 2009)

Weis nun eigentlich jemand wann das ding kommt und für wieviel?


----------



## x2K (21. April 2009)

Das  wird schon wärmer  
ich dachte an sowas hier VIA EPIA-P700 Pico-ITX 
aber bei den preisen wird man arm   dafür ist es nur 10x7,2 cm groß

geplant hatte ich sowas ähnliches wie das hier 
How to build an Efika Case?
nur eben als server  mit wand montage  in einem kleineren case von einem alten sat receiver     alerdings nicht das selbe mainboard das hat einen powerPC prozessor da läuft mein trustix nicht drauf


----------



## Massive (22. April 2009)

Gerade das letztere find ich echt gut. Weckt den Bastler in mir.

Aber ich habe sicherlich andere Ambitionen und damit mehr Geilheit auf Ausstattung. Brauche auf jedenfall eine HDD drin, denn ich setze aufs Mediacenter (Vista), will das Ding Full-HD-fähig haben und will es als Videorec benutzen über DBV-T. Ich lege auch nicht soooo viel Wert auf Verbrauch. Daddeln werde ich nicht damit, bin Besitzer einer Xbox360 und hab ne große Daddelkiste aufn Schreibtisch. 

Eine integrierte WLAN-Einheit macht die SAche rund.

Welche Ambitionen hast du genau damit?


----------



## x2K (23. April 2009)

ich  wollte mir einen server basteln  der wenig strom verbraucht   für mein netzwerk 
 entwerder mit  trustix source linux oder mit einem anderen linux 
mit nem apache  nem ftp server routing funktionen  und nem webinterface dammit ich sachen von unterwegs hochladen kann z.b. urlaubsfotos   kurz gesagt ein "das leben leichter mach gerät" ^^
mit glück läuft villeicht sogar noch nen jabber server  teamspeak  und einer für CSS  und wenn mir noch was einfällt programmiere ich noch was dazu 
grafik brauche ich auch nicht  steuerung will ich über SSH machen 
 momentan benutze ich dafür einen alten 1,2GHz duron server mit 256mb ram  aber der schluckt mühelos 110watt   für 365 tage pro jahr ist das etwas viel


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2009)

Was Neues zum Thema:

Nvidia Ion im Test: Was kann das Ion-Nettop Acer Aspire Revo wirklich? - Nvidia Ion Test, Acer Aspire Revo, Atom, Blu-ray


----------



## Massive (27. April 2009)

Schon gelesen, da bleibt die Frage, warum die HD-Clips nicht flüssig laufen?
Wenn der Rechner Blueray mit 40MB/s schafft warum dann die Clips nicht?


----------



## Bucklew (27. April 2009)

Massive schrieb:


> Schon gelesen, da bleibt die Frage, warum die HD-Clips nicht flüssig laufen?
> Wenn der Rechner Blueray mit 40MB/s schafft warum dann die Clips nicht?


Weil die Flashclips nicht vom Grafikchip beschleunigt werden können, da sie nicht über DirectShow ablaufen (oder in einer Art und Weise, dass der Grafiktreiber da nicht zwischen kann). Nicht umsonst belasten solche Flashclips auch größere CPUs enorm.


----------



## x2K (28. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil die Flashclips nicht vom Grafikchip beschleunigt werden können, da sie nicht über DirectShow ablaufen (oder in einer Art und Weise, dass der Grafiktreiber da nicht zwischen kann). Nicht umsonst belasten solche Flashclips auch größere CPUs enorm.



Stimmt  die dinger sind so komisch programmiert das sie extrem cpu lastig sind 
software optimierungen wären da sicher hilfreich 
(flashclip mit CUDA unterstützung  muss ION dann auch unterstüzen und dann gehts  << Scherz  oder nicht ??)


----------



## tm0975 (30. April 2009)

also das ding mag sicherlich ein nettes spielzeug sein, aber funktional sehe ich da keinen mehrwert.
1. als server total abwegig, keine ressourcen, keine ausfallsicherheit
2. tv-tuner: irgendwie hab ich da einfach keinen mangel, ist z.b. im tv enthalten
3. spielegerät: wazu notebook und pc stehenlassen und abstriche machen mit ner lahmen kiste
4. surfen: habe ich ja bis jetzt auch ganz gut im griff.

tut mir leid, es ist sicherlich en nettes kleines ding, aber nur was für diejenigen, die keine richtige technik zuhause haben. betrachtet man aufrüdtbarkeit und zusatzkosten, ist das ding sicherlich ganz schön teuer...


----------



## Bucklew (30. April 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> 1. als server total abwegig, keine ressourcen, keine ausfallsicherheit


wer hat zuhause (!) schon einen server, der vollkommen ausfallsicher ist? wer soll sich das leisten können?



tm0975 schrieb:


> 2. tv-tuner: irgendwie hab ich da einfach keinen mangel, ist z.b. im tv enthalten


was ist mit Filmen? jegliche settopbox, die ich bisher gesehen habe hat irgendwelche abstrich. schnarchlangsam, keine mkv-unterstützung etc. Ein HD-TV ohne PC ist für mich absoluter nonsens.


----------



## Massive (30. April 2009)

Da gebe ich dir Recht Bucklew,

man muß schon wissen, was man damit anstellen möchte. Soll ja auch kein Desktop-Ersatz sein, wobei der Acer sicher auch da einsetzbar ist.

Und als Media Center unschlagbar, es gibt keine Alternative, die dem Leistungsumfang (und ich denke auch Preis) was entgegenzusetzen hat.

Mal ne Frage, wozu braucht man einen Server zu Hause? (ernstgemeinte Frage, nicht hemisch)


----------



## Bucklew (30. April 2009)

Massive schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wozu braucht man einen Server zu Hause? (ernstgemeinte Frage, nicht hemisch)


irgendwie muss ich doch mp3s/serien/filme an verschiedene rechner verteilen


----------



## Massive (30. April 2009)

Hm, ok, würde bei meinen 2 Rechnern keinen Sinn machen. Aber hat man dann nicht genau dafür den Acer ?


----------



## klefreak (30. April 2009)

ich denke mal, dass für 90% der normalen USer das ding völlig ausreichend wäre

Office geht 
Internet geht 
gamen im Browser / sims.. geht?? ~
DVD, Rip, mp3... geht 

mehr macht HANS und EMMA eh nicht am pc??

mfg KLemens


ps: und da sprechen dann schon die 22w Verbrauch und die günstige Anschaffung für sich oder??


----------



## Bucklew (1. Mai 2009)

Massive schrieb:


> Hm, ok, würde bei meinen 2 Rechnern keinen Sinn machen. Aber hat man dann nicht genau dafür den Acer ?


ich hab nen alten rechner mit einem 4450e ausgerüstet und nutz den als server. muss man immer schauen, was es so gibt.


----------



## frEnzy (12. Mai 2009)

Es gibt jetzt einen Test auf CB: Test: Zotac IONITX-A (Nvidia Ion) - 12.05.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## ogakul93 (13. Mai 2009)

Wann kommt das Ding als Netbook?


----------



## Master451 (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab hier noch nen alten 700mhz celeron mit 128MB ram als Server laufen, statt sowas wäre so n Ion-Nettop ganz gut... allerdings würde dafür auch so ne mini-Atom-Platine reichen:
- leise bis lautlos (eigentlich nur Festplatte als Lärmquelle)
- stromsparend (ok, n alter Celeron braucht auch nicht viel, aber trotzdem)
- kompakt
dann nur noch an den Fernseher anschließen und man hat die perfekte Streaming-Box (mit Ion jetzt)

Hat das eigentlich irgendwelche Lüfter drin, oder ist es komplett passiv gekühlt (ich red jetzt vom Acer-Modell, was bei Alternate erhältlich ist)?


----------



## Massive (14. Mai 2009)

Master451 schrieb:


> ich hab hier noch nen alten 700mhz celeron mit 128MB ram als Server laufen, statt sowas wäre so n Ion-Nettop ganz gut... allerdings würde dafür auch so ne mini-Atom-Platine reichen:
> - leise bis lautlos (eigentlich nur Festplatte als Lärmquelle)
> - stromsparend (ok, n alter Celeron braucht auch nicht viel, aber trotzdem)
> - kompakt
> ...


 
Der Acer hat einen Lüfter, der aber nur beim Start der Box kurz zu hören ist, ansonsten, laut Usserberichten, unhörbar.

Ich sehe den Acer aus als perfekten HTPC, als Server kann ich ihn mir aber auch gut vorstellen, aber da verschenkt man zu viel Potential (meine Meinung)


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

In England gibts den auch ohne Windows, dafür aber mit Linux und nur einem GB Ram und mit ner 8GB SSD für 150 Pfund, was weniger als 170,-€ sind. Das fänd ich interessant


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

ICh finde diese Plattform ja irgendwie reizend. Allerdings kaufe ich mir sowas vllt. erst enn ich ne eigene Wohnung habe als HTPC
Die ION-Boards von Zotac(KLICK1 KLICK2)finde ich geil
Wenn man bei Geizhals nach ION sucht findet er nur 4, 2xZotac und 2xPoint of View


----------



## ogakul93 (25. Mai 2009)

Lenovo Ideapad S12 - ION Power fuer die Massen | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog

Erstes Netbook mit ION 

Der Preis stört mich. Unter 600$.. die meinen bestimmt 599$


----------



## frEnzy (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde ja das Board von Point of View sehr cool  Eingebaut in ein Lian-Li PC-Q07 könnte ich mir das seeeeeehr gut als HTP neben meinem TV vorstellen ^^


----------



## Ripcord (9. Juni 2009)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> Lenovo Ideapad S12 - ION Power fuer die Massen | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog
> 
> Erstes Netbook mit ION
> 
> Der Preis stört mich. Unter 600$.. die meinen bestimmt 599$


 
Das S12 geht mit Ion für 499$ an den Start.
Die Version mit der Intel GMA krücke kostet 449$.

Was mich noch interessiert ist, wieviel Speicher dem 9400 Chip zur verfügung steht. 256MB, 512MB, DDR2 oder DDR3?


----------



## rocc (9. Juni 2009)

überleg mir grad wie geil das auch fürn großes laptop wäre..
endlich mal energiesparen mit den dicken teilen


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juni 2009)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert ist, wieviel Speicher dem 9400 Chip zur verfügung steht. 256MB, 512MB, DDR2 oder DDR3?


Bis zu 512 MB des Hauptspeichers, also maximal DDR2 800.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2009)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> Lenovo Ideapad S12 - ION Power fuer die Massen | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog
> 
> Erstes Netbook mit ION
> 
> Der Preis stört mich. Unter 600$.. die meinen bestimmt 599$



Interessantes Gerät. Nur Lenovo kommt mir nach meinem TP Desaster keins mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Seth Luisi (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn es interessiert: Asrock Ion 330 VS  Acer Revo R3600

YouTube - Nvidia ION System PK, ION 330 vs Revo R3600

Ganz klarer Sieg für Asrock. Allgemein ist der Nettop sehr gut weggekommen.

Hier gibts noch einen Test:

ASRock ION 330-BD Nettop - Affordable, Overclockable and 1080p HD Introduction :: TweakTown


----------



## icykante (10. August 2009)

Seth Luisi schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert: Asrock Ion 330 VS Acer Revo R3600
> 
> YouTube - Nvidia ION System PK, ION 330 vs Revo R3600
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt kommt Asus mit dem ION Board Asus AT3N7A-I A330:

Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


PC: Lian Li V351 silver, Intel I7-920 4x 2,67 Ghz, Thermalright AXP-140, Asus Rampage II Gene, 
EVGA nvidia gtx 285 SSC 1024MB, Creative X-Fi Titanium, 6GB (A-DATA DDR3), 500GB SATA, Corsair HX520 
Konsole: Nintendo Wii 
*http://www.sysprofile.de/id78229*


----------

